# Early parts found under my brother's house!



## steeletj (Aug 3, 2012)

A few years back my Brother dug an early saddle out of the dirt under his kitchen.  I thought neat, and never gave it much thought.  He also dug a chain ring out, but it was wider than most bike chains, so I wasn't convinced that it was a bike part. The chain ring was left hanging off his back porch.  Earlier this year I began googleing the seat manufacturer and found that it is likely a Solid Comfort Saddle made by Curtis Child Manufacturing from the 1890's. I have spent the last 3 weeks helping him to reside his house which included opening up the crawl space under the kitchen. I crawled under his teetering kitchen and quickly cleaned out the debris and trash to uncover both crank arms and pedals, a brake lever and what might be a spoon brake, but I am not sure.

I am hoping with knowing the Saddle info and examining the chain ring, pedals and cranks people might be able to help me date the parts and even place which bike they were a part of.

The pedals still have the white blocks on them if that helps

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Wcben (Aug 3, 2012)

Those look like ordinary (penny farthing) cranks, there were a couple of designs that were chain driven, you might have better luck on the Wheelmen.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 3, 2012)

An interesting excavation you have there! Since the Seat goes to a Childs Bike/cycle, a small diameter crank and somewhat short crank arms, I would suspect an early Childs bike?? Is there more down there? Keep diggin son!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool! I'm going to the basement to tear up the wood floors right now!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool antique child size bike saddle! Yep, keep digging, no telling how many bike *bodies* you might exhume. Be neat if you uncovered all the parts to the bike back together again. 

Interesting design on the pedal cranks to make them adjustable for a growing child.

Dave


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 3, 2012)

Photo 8 is part of an old 'string' mop................


----------



## steeletj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Diggin'*

I thought those might be mop parts but a man can dream. Also I don't think the seat is a childs the manufacturer is Curtis Childs.  I found a scanned article online about a patent dispute from way  back when.  


The long extension of the break makes me think it would be to long for an ordinary.  Also the seat post clamp seems to make sense with a seat post.  

The chain would have to have 3/8 or bigger

Anyone recognize the chainring?

I am no expert so you guys tell me.

Anyone have a metal detector? Ha ha



halfatruck said:


> Photo 8 is part of an old 'string' mop................


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 3, 2012)

1892 Imperial chainring appears to be similar size, width & diameter although the pattern is different so could be off one of the real early safety bikes of the early 1890's.  Very very interesting find you have made.  

Also on the saddle: The "Curtis-Child Mfg Solid Comfort Saddle" is referenced in an 1892 "Supplement to the Wheel and Cycling Trade Review" as follows: 

​"George Curtis wearing that same old smile returned from Europe looking well and carrying stock of news that will make interesting telling many days to come George reports having had good season's business although the Fall trade been light He has arranged tor a heavy stock Quinton Scorcher's for next year which the firm intends to boom in the way they know so well full roadster machine will weigh 35 pounds roadster 30 pounds racer 24 pounds ladies wheel 10 pounds *The firm will also push their Solid Comfort saddle made up in elegant style* Mr Curtis arranging and will probably close the deal for Pennsylvania and vicinity agency for the Freeport 111 Company's Elliptical Sprocket wheeled bicycle"

Also see this circa 1892 diamond-frame gentleman's Safety Bicycle with again similar but not exact chainring at: http://www.catalogue-host.co.uk/tca... page 9 of 10&prev_url=/tca/2011-10-22/page_9

Based on what I see I am guessing circa 1892 French or English import very early safety bicycle.  I have found several more chainrings that size online but not the exact same pattern.  Could it be a Quinton Scorcher?  Possible but I've never seen one so not sure.  

Good luck in your search & I agree, keep digging........


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2012)

******just a precaution....my antivirus detectected malware in the above top link******


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 3, 2012)

*Malware*

Bricycle,  Thank you.  Mine did not pick it up so I am going to pull the link off now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ******just a precaution....my antivirus detectected malware in the above top link******




I removed the link.  Thanks again & sorry.  Rather be cautious & delete it.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 3, 2012)

*seat wanted*

Are you going to sell some of the parts?? thanks    wbranche@cfl.rr.com  walter branche ,, seat ,brake parts,pedals cranks???


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> I removed the link.  Thanks again & sorry.  Rather be cautious & delete it.




it's all good Gary...that's what I'm pay'n it to do. Was enjoying the link..on the fifth bike I looked at, the 35 Elgin..BAM all these alerts came on...it found the threat and threw it in quarrantine! That's what I get for admiring Elgins......lol.


----------



## steeletj (Aug 8, 2012)

*What to do with it now?*

I don't think I have enough parts to start piecing together a complete bike, but I do need parts for a different bike.   On the other hand, what better reason to start piecing a bike together than digging the start out of the dirt?
I would love to trade into some mid 1890's victor hubs with straight pull spokes.  I hear Spaulding might have shared parts with Victor at the time.


----------

